# Gothic 3 Bugsammlung!



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe Community!

Da Gothic 3 ja leider ziemlich verbuggt auf den Markt gekommen ist, dachte ich mir, mal einen Thread zu eröffnen, in dem wir eine Sammlung aller schlimmen Bugs machen.
Wir könnten dazu eine Liste erstellen und ich könnte sie dann weiter an den Publisher / Entwickler leiten. Ob's was bringt, kann ich natürlich nicht versprechen.

Bitte postet bei Eurem Beitrag auch eine sinnvolle Überschrift, die das Problem in Kurzform beschreibt, so macht es die Sache deutlich einfacher.

Mfg Shadow_Man


*Edit*: ach ja was ich fast vergessen hatte. Postet wenn es möglich ist bitte noch dazu welches System ihr habt, welche Grafikkartentreiber ihr verwendet usw.


----------



## Sum2-OnlineWebmaster (15. Oktober 2006)

*Grafikfehler / Bildschirm schwarz*

Hier das kannste denen direkt schicken da haben die genug mit zu tun

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/6048/problemml2.jpg

Ich glaub das Problem ist offensichtlich oder??? 

Intel Pentium 4   3.00 ghz
1.5 gig Ram
Ati Radeon 9800 xt


----------



## bigN-Fan (15. Oktober 2006)

*Leichen schweben einen Meter über dem Boden nach einem Neustart.*

hm...
bei mir fliegen macnhe Leichen immer etwa einen Meter über dem Boden, nach einem Neustart
hab jetzt aber kein Pic davon, ist aber öfters

Dann is mir noch irgendwas eingefallen, ich hab's aber vergessen ^^  

mein Sys: 
3,0Ghz
1GB RAM
mehr weiß ich nicht...


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Leichen schweben einen Meter über dem Boden nach einem Neustart.*

Ich habe das Spiel zwar noch nicht, aber an alle Leute die Bugs finden: Da war doch irgendwas mit einer Einladung des Communitymanagers, oder nicht? Ob die nun wirklich so viele Leute einladen?

Könnt ihr doch ein Treffen der geschädigten Erstkäufer draus machen


----------



## Natschlaus (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Leichen schweben einen Meter über dem Boden nach einem Neustart.*



			
				NOODLES_SOS am 15.10.2006 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Spiel zwar noch nicht, aber an alle Leute die Bugs finden: Da war doch irgendwas mit einer Einladung des Communitymanagers, oder nicht? Ob die nun wirklich so viele Leute einladen?
> 
> Könnt ihr doch ein Treffen der geschädigten Erstkäufer draus machen



Das ist nur bei A-Bugs(Bugs die z.B. die Story nicht beenden lassen o.ä.).
MFg, waKKa


----------



## BunGEe (15. Oktober 2006)

*Heil-Bug*

1. Inventar öffnen, beliebiges Heilungsmittel auswählen, z.b. Heiltrank
2. Heiltrank trinken und warten bis sich die Lebensanzeige auffüllt
3. Sofort Inventar schließen und voilá, der Heiltrank wurde nicht verbraucht.


----------



## BadMix (15. Oktober 2006)

*Verschiedene...sry*

Hallo Leutz, hier ein paar an die ich mich gleich erinnern kann:

wenn man einen heilungsgegenstand, bspw. gebratenes fleisch, bleibt es einfach in der hand und der held gleitet nur noch, bis man was neues ist.

wenn in kap dun, die gegner oben am platz abgeschossen werden, mit pfeil und bogen von dem turm aus, dann laufen sie nicht zu einem, fallen teilweise sogar hinter das gebäude wo sie keiner mehr meucheln kann.

generell, konnte bisher so viele gegner töten, in dem ich mich auf eine erhöhung gekämpft hab (hier ein lob an die entwickler, für die spring idee beim rutschen--> macht es so viel leichter), und von dort die gegner abschieße. sie rennen dann immer auf die rechte oder linke seite, der balken ändert sich wieder zu orange und sie laufen zum ursprungsort zurück... aber wenn ichs mir recht überlege... nich fixen    

hab von kuruk die mission bekommen den rebellenuntergrund in kap dun zu vernichten, nachdem das lager befreit wurde, hab ich die aufgabe immernoch... das ist kacke. die mission muss entweder gelöscht werden oder fehlgeschlagen markiert werden.

außerdem fehlen mir extrem die geräusche der tiere, wenn sie aufhören einen zu verfolgen. das ist zwar kein richtiger bug, aber jedesmal wenn ich wegrenne sind die viecher schon wieder am anfangspunkt, bevor ich das merke.

mehr fällt mir gerade ma net ein


----------



## Hells_Bells (15. Oktober 2006)

*Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*

Bug in einer Quest, wo man für einen Jäger ein Rudel "scheue Hirsche" erlegen muß, damit dieser einen dann unterrichtet.
Hirsche erlegt, bei versuchter Vollzugsmeldung reagiert der Jäger nicht mehr auf die Quest, es ist keine Antwort wie zb "hier hast du deine Hirsche" anwählbar, sondern nur noch Handeln.
Ist zwar wohl keine wichtige Aufgabe, aber wer weiß was der Jäger einem hätte beibringen können.


----------



## Stubborn (15. Oktober 2006)

*Bugs in G3*

Entgegen dem Nachtest der PcGames besteht der Speicher-Bug immer noch. Ist zwar selten aber doch nervig wenn man nicht immer einen neunen Speicherpunkt anfängt. (Fehler beim Save)

In Montera ist mir aufgefallen das manchmal Texturen fehlen, aber immer verschiedene. Bei jedem Laden des Spielstandes fehlen andere!

Blutfliegen und Wildschweine sind viel zu stark, besser gesagt viel zu schnell, wenn dich so ein Gegner mal erwischt hat man oft keine chance mehr weil man nicht mehr reagieren kann. Finde ich etwas unrealistisch wenn eine Wildsau zb. 4 rebellen umnietet. Dafür sind orks, menschen viel zu schwach.

in Kap Dun kann man ein Flammenschwert kaufen (bei dem nachschub-ork), hat 100 schaden und kostet viel zu wenig (glaub 1000), wenn man bedenkt das ein anderes schwert ohne magie, 60 schaden, dafür 5000 kostet.
ausserdem sollte der flammeneffekt nicht aktiv sein wenn das schwert nicht getragen wird, sieht aus als wäre der held eine lebendige fakel.

das auf-leveln geht viel zu schnell, im gegesatz zu gothic 1/2 kommt mir das wie im zeitraffer vor, schade denn das warten auf die nächste stufe war doch was tolles.

grafik-bugs hab ich sonst keine bemerkt (bis auf die fehlenden texturen), gothic 3 ist einfach nur traumhaft zum ansehen - tiefenunschärfe ist sehr stimmig.

tja das wars bis jetzt mal.

mfg stubborn

Sys:

CoreDuo 6300
P5B Deluxe
2 GB RAM
1900GT

WinXP Prof. SP1
Catalyst 6.8


----------



## Dexter (15. Oktober 2006)

1. Armbrust verbuggt - 400 Bolzen im Inventar und man bekommt die Meldung "Womit denn?" = man ist dann meist tot
2. Waffenwechsel funktioniert nicht immer, er steckt Bogen oder Armbrust weg, zieht aber die Nahkampfwaffe nicht (oder steckt sie sofort wieder weg) = man ist dann meist tot
3. Gegenstände im Inventar auswählen ist ein Geduldsspiel
4. Kämpfe, mal siegt man gegen 8 Orcs gleichzeitig, um dann "3sec" später bei vollem HP Balken gegen einen einzigen Wolf zu verlieren
5. in Gotha wird man angegriffen


----------



## Zengal (15. Oktober 2006)

Also technische Bugs sind mir bisher gar keine aufgefallen. Ich spiele das Spiel auf einem A64 3500 mit 2GB RAM und einer X800XL sowie einem Notebook mit 1,7GHZ P M, 1GB RAM und R9600 mobility (da allerdings auf minimum Einstellungen, geht aber sogar hier flüssig)

Was mir extrem negativ auffällt ist das Kampfsystem. Sobald man von einem Tier einmal getroffen wird hat man praktisch verloren, da der charakter zurückzuckt und man komplett wehrlos dasteht und das Vieh ca. 5mal in der Sekunde zuhauen kann. Das schreit dringend nach einem patch


----------



## musclecar (15. Oktober 2006)

das problem tritt bei dual prozessoren auf
tag und nachtwechsel geht viel zu schnell vonstatten
entweder pc neustarten so hab ich dauernd gemacht oder wie ich vor kurzem gelesen hab den treiber für den cpu installieren
 hab das noch nie gemacht hoffe bin da nicht der einzige


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Oktober 2006)

"Friendly Fire":
Piranhas, stellt das KOMPLETT AB!

Es ist zwar schön, dass man mehrere Henchmen haben kann, aber wenn die alle mehr Stahl in den Händen als Hirn im Kopf haben, ists nicht mehr schön:

-Leute, die Waffen mit hoher Reichweite führen (Hellebarde, etc), säbeln damit nicht nur mich über den Haufen, nein, sie verletzten auch eigene, andere Leute. Oft gehen dann die ehemals 'freundlichen' NPC aufeinander los und/oder auch auf mich.

-Der Fokus ('Elitekrieger', 'Milchkuh', etc) darf im Schlachtgetümmel NIEMALS mehr einfach auf einen 'freundlichen' NPC überspringen, wenn man verzeifelt gegen mehrere Gegner kämpf!
In Faring der Lurker-Killqueust hat Nerven gekostet (und Umengen Zeit wegen der exorbitanten Ladezeiten...), weil ich beim Lurkerklopfen ständig Wilson mit den tollsten Kombos aus den Latschen gehoben habe.

"Friendly Fire" aus, sofort! 


EDIT: Nachtrag:

-Ladezeiten: Macht da IRGENDWAS! Es kann nciht sein, dass man 3 Sekunden zum Speichern braucht, aber über eine Minute zum Laden. Da ist mit Sicherheit wieder der Kopierschutz mit von der Partie...


----------



## Firehero (15. Oktober 2006)

Quest Bug in Fahring

Dieser eine Ork will ja den Nordmarer Schnaps. Hab mich bei Flint informiert wo es den gibt und bin dann auch gleich zu dem Jäger bei der Hütte im Wald. Der sagt ja, dass er noch eine Flasche hat. Ich bring ihm die Zutaten, dass er noch eine macht. Soweit so gut, jetzt hab ich eine Flasche aus den gebrachten Zutaten bekommen. Jetzt frag ich ihn, ob ich seine einzige Flasche bekomm, dann sagt er dass ich sie für 200g bekomm.

Und hier liegt der Bug. Ich kann nach seinem Angebot keinen Schnaps kaufen. Hier fehlt irgendwie der Text. Das heißt ich hab nur eine Flasche Nordmarer Schnaps, aber der ork will 2!!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Oktober 2006)

Firehero am 15.10.2006 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Quest Bug in Fahring
> 
> Dieser eine Ork will ja den Nordmarer Schnaps. Hab mich bei Flint informiert wo es den gibt und bin dann auch gleich zu dem Jäger bei der Hütte im Wald. Der sagt ja, dass er noch eine Flasche hat. Ich bring ihm die Zutaten, dass er noch eine macht. Soweit so gut, jetzt hab ich eine Flasche aus den gebrachten Zutaten bekommen. Jetzt frag ich ihn, ob ich seine einzige Flasche bekomm, dann sagt er dass ich sie für 200g bekomm.
> 
> Und hier liegt der Bug. Ich kann nach seinem Angebot keinen Schnaps kaufen. Hier fehlt irgendwie der Text. Das heißt ich hab nur eine Flasche Nordmarer Schnaps, aber der ork will 2!!


Kein Bug, die andere Flasche bekommst du beim Söldner der beim Durchgang nach Faring sitzt..


----------



## Matze04 (15. Oktober 2006)

Ich hatte gestern früh irgendwie den Effekt, das wenn ich ein Spiel laden wollte dies einfach ignoriert wurde. Ich habe auf Laden gedrückt, danach ist die Maus eingefroren. Nach 20sec war die Maus zwar nicht mehr eingefroren, und ich konnte auch wieder ins Spiel zurück, aber es war halt immer noch der gleiche Stand. Nach einmaligem Neustart war das immer noch. Aber nach insgesamt 3 mal ist mir das nicht mehr passiert.

Was das Balancing angeht, so kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Wölfe, Warane, Blutfliegen, Wildschweine...alle viel zu stark. Im Nahkampf wird es zu einem Glücksspiel, denn ist man erst mal getroffen, ists sehr schnell aus. Es würde eigentlich schon reichen, wenn man die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit um 2/3 senken würde, und. Und die Orks und Menschen sind so schwach, da wundert es mich, das die ganzen Dörfer noch nicht von den 4 aggressiven Wildschweinen ausgerottet wurden.

So, genug gemeckert. Ich geh mal Kap Dun befreien..so long.


----------



## Tomcat411 (15. Oktober 2006)

Die Bezeichung für verschiedene Gegenstände die man so einsammeln kann (Pflanzen, Waffen), ist bei mir manchmal nicht über dem Gegenstand sondern rechts oder links daneben. Und das manchmal soweit, dass man das Wort nicht mehr lesen kann, weil es vom Bildschirmrand verdeckt wird.

Oder ich guck genau auf einen Gegenstand, aber nichts passiert. Ich muss mich immer erst in die "richtige" Position stellen, damit ich etwas aufsammeln kann.


----------



## bumi (15. Oktober 2006)

Es kam mal vor dass ich plötzlich keine Savegames mehr im Spiel hatte. Nach einem erneuten Starten des Spiels, waren sie noch immer weg. Dann wollte ich ein Savegame vom Explorer aus starten ("öffnen mit..."), was in einer Fehlermeldung endete. Also nochmals auf normalem Wege versucht und die Spielstände waren wieder da   

Ausserdem ist mir mal Copper (der erste Rebell der sich uns anschliesst) bei einem Kampf gestorben. Als ich am nächsten Tag das Spiel weiterspielte, mit dem selben Spielstand, war Copper frisch und munter wieder in Reddock anzutreffen...

Einen weiteren Bug fand ich anfangs in Kap Dun, als ich es noch nicht befreit hatte. Wenn man sich der Hütte des Anführers nähert, wird man von den Wachen aufgehalten - soweit so gut. Aber als ich links *neben* die Hütte wollte, hiess es plötzlich "keinen Schritt weiter!" und ehe ich mich versah, wurde ich bereits angegriffen.

Einen weiteren Bug habe ich bei den "Joints" die man findet. Bei den Attributen steht dort "Ausdauer +20"... aber wenn ich so ein Teil rauche, hab ich gar keine Ausdauer mehr


----------



## link1n (15. Oktober 2006)

bumi am 15.10.2006 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kam mal vor dass ich plötzlich keine Savegames mehr im Spiel hatte. Nach einem erneuten Starten des Spiels, waren sie noch immer weg. Dann wollte ich ein Savegame vom Explorer aus starten ("öffnen mit..."), was in einer Fehlermeldung endete. Also nochmals auf normalem Wege versucht und die Spielstände waren wieder da
> 
> Ausserdem ist mir mal Copper (der erste Rebell der sich uns anschliesst) bei einem Kampf gestorben. Als ich am nächsten Tag das Spiel weiterspielte, mit dem selben Spielstand, war Copper frisch und munter wieder in Reddock anzutreffen...
> 
> ...



also ich weiss nicht ob das jezt ein bug ist aber mich hats total aufgeregt :>

und zwar war ich in der höhle unterhalb von kap dun, und ich konnte diese 2 drachen nicht erledigen  ich hab sie alle beide getötet aber die haben sofort wieder mit voller healt gerespawnt?? wtf? sind die drachen unsterblich?  :>


----------



## Hells_Bells (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				Hells_Bells am 15.10.2006 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bug in einer Quest, wo man für einen Jäger ein Rudel "scheue Hirsche" erlegen muß, damit dieser einen dann unterrichtet.
> Hirsche erlegt, bei versuchter Vollzugsmeldung reagiert der Jäger nicht mehr auf die Quest, es ist keine Antwort wie zb "hier hast du deine Hirsche" anwählbar, sondern nur noch Handeln.
> Ist zwar wohl keine wichtige Aufgabe, aber wer weiß was der Jäger einem hätte beibringen können.



Zurückruder....wohl doch kein Bug. Anscheinend hatte das Programm nur einen Hirsch unterschlagen oder dieser hatte sich zu gut versteckt. 
Bin nach der Befreiung von Kap Dun die Quest nochmal angegangen und siehe da, ein Hirsch war noch übrig. Flugs erlegt und schon liess die Quest sich lösen.
Sorry, mein Fehler....das größte Problem sitzt bekanntlich immer VOR dem Rechner.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*

Bei mir war es eben so das mein Begleiter Cyrus, als ich in der Banditenhöhle war, einfach so in der Wand verschwunden ist


----------



## Dexter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*

Faring Megabug:

So wie es aussieht gibt es nur soviel Quests das man grad so auf die 75% kommt, habe einen mehr oder weniger durch einen Grafikbug verbockt, damit fällt auch der Folgequest weg und komme somit nur auf 68%.


In Silden habe ich als Rebell die Orc Killquests gar nicht gemacht und auch den Bootsbauer noch nicht gefunden und bin bei 90%.


----------



## link1n (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				Dexter am 16.10.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Faring Megabug:
> 
> So wie es aussieht gibt es nur soviel Quests das man grad so auf die 75% kommt, habe einen mehr oder weniger durch einen Grafikbug verbockt, damit fällt auch der Folgequest weg und komme somit nur auf 68%.
> 
> ...




hammergeiler bug :>



wenn mann von Kap dun richtung Montera geht, kommt mann mitten auf denn weg zu einer Räuberhöhle. In der höhle sind etliche banditen, die sich selbst TÖTEN  kein scherz, einfach die banditen angreifen und zurückrennen, und sie rennen alle gegen die mauer und sind tot :> erfahrung gibts auch noch dazu


----------



## craven77 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*

-Beim Laden eines Spielstandes ist nur Schild und Schwert sichtbar, der Held ist unsichtbar und man muss neu laden da nichts mehr geht
-Mein Orcbegleiter aus Silden bleibt immer hängen und ich muss zurück um ihn zu holen
-Portstein von Okara ist nicht da....
-Beim herausholen des Bogens und anschließenden schießens geht nicht da kein Pfeil da ist und es wird gefragt mit was. Muss dann erst die Pfeile durchwechseln
-PFeile gehen durch Tiere durch ohne dass was passiert
-Schießt den ersten Pfeil aber es fliegt keiner, erst dann beim zweiten schuss
-Arena Kampf in Silden, der zweite gegener bewegt sich nicht und kann nicht getötet werden. erst nach mehrmaligem neustarten aller kämpfe geht es
......

ich glaube das reicht erstmal


----------



## Dexter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				link1n am 16.10.2006 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> hammergeiler bug :>



wenn es nicht genug Quests zum rufsteigern gibt oder was ich nach den Beiträgen im offiziellen Forum eher vermute die Vergabe buggy ist, ist es für mich ein Megabug.


----------



## Dexter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				craven77 am 16.10.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> -Beim Laden eines Spielstandes ist nur Schild und Schwert sichtbar, der Held ist unsichtbar und man muss neu laden da nichts mehr geht
> -Mein Orcbegleiter aus Silden bleibt immer hängen und ich muss zurück um ihn zu holen
> -Portstein von Okara ist nicht da....
> -Beim herausholen des Bogens und anschließenden schießens geht nicht da kein Pfeil da ist und es wird gefragt mit was. Muss dann erst die Pfeile durchwechseln
> ...



funktioniert bei mir alles problemlos, das "Womit denn?" bekomme ich dafür bei der Arnbrust, die am aber eh nicht wirklich nutzen kann


noch 3 Bugs
- habe jetzt genug Sägen im Inventar, habe aber in der Burg keine Gesprächsoption
- wenn man einen Gegner KO schlägt und ihm alles wegnimmt, macht der mit den Fäusten deutlich mehr Schaden als mit Waffe
- an manchen Kiste, Kräutern oder auch Erzvorkommen kommt man nicht ran,   weil was davor liegt (und wenn es nur ein ganz kleiner Stein ist)


----------



## Erdnussmc (16. Oktober 2006)

ich Spiel seit Donnerstag. Der Patch ist sei gestern drauf... den zu laden hat mit meinem 56k modem schöne 4h gedauert...

Also was oft passiert ist, das Pfeile oder andere Gegenstände und Leichen nach dem Laden immer ein stück in der luft schweben, also dann nochmal laden und dann noch ein stück höher! das ist auch mit Wenzel in Kap Dun passiert, wo es zur Revolution kam... außerdem musste ich das ganze xxx mal anfangen weil ich andere nie wirklich angreifen konnte nachdem ich Wenzel unten am Eingang angesprochen hatte. nachdem er halt runter läuft. Ich hatte immer nur Wenzel in den Focus bekommen... Wollte aber natürlich die Orks angreifen.

Dann sind die Tiere wirklich zu stark...einmal getroffen folgen gleich 3-5 weitere Treffer und man ist tot.

Hatte einen kleinen Rastplatz der Banditen gefunden, da waren aber schon alle tot und 2-3 Wildschweine in der Nähe...na wer das wohl war!?

mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein!
Ach ja...die sachen waren alle vor dem Patch, nachdem hatte ich das nicht probiert. aber die Tiere sind immernoch zu heftig!


----------



## BunGEe (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				craven77 am 16.10.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> -Beim Laden eines Spielstandes ist nur Schild und Schwert sichtbar, der Held ist unsichtbar und man muss neu laden da nichts mehr geht


Schon mal rein- und rauszoomen probiert?


> -Portstein von Okara ist nicht da....-


Auf dem Stein vor dem Eingang sollte der liegen? Schon geschaut?


----------



## Natschlaus (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				Dexter am 16.10.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Faring Megabug:
> 
> So wie es aussieht gibt es nur soviel Quests das man grad so auf die 75% kommt, habe einen mehr oder weniger durch einen Grafikbug verbockt, damit fällt auch der Folgequest weg und komme somit nur auf 68%.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht bist du auch einfach unfähig alle Quests zu machen?  Ich hab in Faring so ca. 88 Prozent oder so. 
MFg, waKKa


----------



## major-dutch (16. Oktober 2006)

Aus dem jowood-Forum, mehr oder weniger offzieller Bugtracker:
(man muss sich nicht registrieren, um einen Eintrag zu machen)

http://g3bugs.dmod.de/

http://forum.jowood.com/showthread.php?t=125340

http://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bugtrackeruh5.jpg
(falls das Forum mal wieder nicht erreichbar ist)

Ob der Tracker dann die erhoffte Wirkung hat, werden wir sehen.

--md


----------



## Killtech (16. Oktober 2006)

Da Gothic 3 von den Usern geradezu mit Bugawards überschüttet wird, wollte ich mir natürlich auch eine Meinung bilden, und mich an sämtlichen Ungereimtheiten erfreuen. 

Gesagt, Getan. Nach dem eher unspektakulären und technisch gesehen mittelmäßigen Intro,  tritt gleich das erste Problem auf. Sobald ich im Spiel bin, ist der gesamte Bildschirm voller Grafikfehler. Die Fehler treten in Form von Polygonfehlern auf, wodurch kaum etwas zu erkennen ist.

Folgendes wurde bislang ohne Erfolg zur Beseitigung der Fehler versucht:

- AA und AF im Treiber auf  "Application Controlled" gestellt
- Grafikdetails auf "Mittel" gestellt
- Grafikdetails auf "Hoch" gestellt
- DirectX 9.0c (August) ausprobiert
- DirectX 9.0c (Oktober) ausprobiert
- Der "Trick" mit dem Zoomen klappt auch nicht 

Da alles nichts geholfen hat, bin ich so langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Meine Konfiguration sieht wiefolgt aus:

Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Asus A8N SLI Premium
2x1024 MDT im Dual Channel
ATI Radeon X1900XT

Genutzte Treiber:

ATI Catalyst 6.9 (bei den meisten Leuten läuft G3 damit ohne Probleme!?)
Nvidia nForce 4 6.86
Windows XP Professional mit SP2

Falls gewisse Personen mir mit "Alter, ey.... deine Graka wird zu warm, ey!" kommen möchten - völlig Ausgeschlossen!. UT2k4, HL2, Splinter Cell 3 und TES IV - Oblvion laufen stundenlang ohne Probleme.

Für hilfreiche Ratschläge (ob .ini-Tweak Treiberwechsel, etc.) wäre ich dankbar.

MfG, Killtech

PS: Sollten noch relevante Details zum System fehlen, dann siehe Signatur.


----------



## Stubborn (16. Oktober 2006)

Prozessor-Treiber aktualisiert?

mfg Stubborn


----------



## Dexter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				Wakka am 16.10.2006 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 16.10.2006 10:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe den Quest mit dem fell versaut und wollte nicht neu laden, der letzte Spielstand doch schon älter war und für den Quest wird es ja wohl kaum 20% Punkte gegeben haben


----------



## Killtech (16. Oktober 2006)

Stubborn am 16.10.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Prozessor-Treiber aktualisiert?
> 
> mfg Stubborn


Ist aktuell.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Fudi02 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*

war ne zeit lang ohne internet und konnte so den patch net downloaden, doch da war es schon zu spät, der speicherbug schlug auch bei mir zu. als ich dann den patch hatte, war alles noch schlimmer: meine alten spielstände konnte ich sowieso nicht mehr laden und plötzlich fehlten überall in der welt texturen. mir schien als wäre g3 nach dem patch noch verbuggter als davor.


----------



## pirx (16. Oktober 2006)

*Balancing?*

Also ich weiss ja nicht... ich habe bis jetzt in drei Arenen gekämpft und wurde überall total easy Champion ohne einmal zu sterben und in leichter Assasin-Rüstung (ca. Lvl 11/12). Einen Kampf mit einer Wildsau, Lurker, Waran zb überlebe aber nur äusserst knapp. Ebenso wie unzählige NPCs sterben die -wieso auch immer- mal einen Aggro abbekommen, darunter genialerweise auch Questgeber


----------



## wingo80 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Balancing?*

- Die Sonne scheint und blendet durch Wände hindurch.

- seit ein paar Stunden bleiben getöte Tiere regungslos stehen, können ausgenommen werden und werden dann nach 1 Minute wieder lebendig.


----------



## N8Mensch (16. Oktober 2006)

*Wiedergeburt*

Nach dem Ableben habe ich ein wenig an den Grafikoptions gespielt und nach der ca. dritten Änderung in den Options lebte mein Charakter plötzlich wieder! Ich stand da, konnte mich aber nur drehen, nicht laufen oder schlagen. Dann haben mich die Gegner angegriffen und ein zweites mal getötet   .
Wenn ich hätte normal weiter spielen können, wäre das ein durchaus positiver bug gewesen


----------



## Antlions (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				Hells_Bells am 15.10.2006 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bug in einer Quest, wo man für einen Jäger ein Rudel "scheue Hirsche" erlegen muß, damit dieser einen dann unterrichtet.
> Hirsche erlegt, bei versuchter Vollzugsmeldung reagiert der Jäger nicht mehr auf die Quest, es ist keine Antwort wie zb "hier hast du deine Hirsche" anwählbar, sondern nur noch Handeln.
> Ist zwar wohl keine wichtige Aufgabe, aber wer weiß was der Jäger einem hätte beibringen können.



Es gibt Hirsche die heißen nur Hirsche und es gibt sehr wenige Hiersche da steht davor "Scheue Hirsche" also die killen, kein BUG.


----------



## Devillex (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alles Gute kommt von unten (bzw. oben)*

Bei der Mine mit den Wölfen nahe Gelden können die Wölfe aus der Mine durch den Boden an die Oberfläche rennen... 
Ist recht unangenehm, wenn man gerade dabei ist, die Wölfe über der Mine zu bekämpfen und auf einmal etliche Wölfe unter deinen Füßen erscheinen.
Genauso andersherum: Wenn man zuerst die Wölfe in der Mine bekämpft, hängen auf einmal Wölfe von der Decke herunter.


----------



## passi13 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alles Gute kommt von unten (bzw. oben)*



			
				Devillex am 16.10.2006 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Mine mit den Wölfen nahe Gelden können die Wölfe aus der Mine durch den Boden an die Oberfläche rennen...
> Ist recht unangenehm, wenn man gerade dabei ist, die Wölfe über der Mine zu bekämpfen und auf einmal etliche Wölfe unter deinen Füßen erscheinen.
> Genauso andersherum: Wenn man zuerst die Wölfe in der Mine bekämpft, hängen auf einmal Wölfe von der Decke herunter.


Klingt äusserst bizarr. Haste ein bild davon?


----------



## Devillex (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alles Gute kommt von unten (bzw. oben)*



			
				passi13 am 17.10.2006 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt äusserst bizarr. Haste ein bild davon?


Leider nein, hab' die Wölfe bereits getötet und kein Savegame von dem Zeitpunkt mehr.
Und ja, es *ist* auch äußerst bizarr - stell dir vor, auf einmal springen etliche Wölfe aus dem Boden heraus und greifen dich an, oder sie springen dich mal eben so aus der Schachtwand heraus an... 
Das ganze macht den Quest, die Wölfe zu töten, natürlich erheblich schwieriger, von daher sehe ich das getreu dem Motto: "It's not a bug, it's a feature!" 
Naja.


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Alles Gute kommt von unten (bzw. oben)*



			
				Devillex am 17.10.2006 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja, es *ist* auch äußerst bizarr - stell dir vor, auf einmal springen etliche Wölfe aus dem Boden heraus und greifen dich an, oder sie springen dich mal eben so aus der Schachtwand heraus an...



Friedhof der Kuscheltiere


----------



## Dexter (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				Antlions am 16.10.2006 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hells_Bells am 15.10.2006 02:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde aber keine mehr und in der Beschreibung steht "bring mir Fleisch von scheuen Hirschen" und nicht "töte alle scheuen Hirsche".


----------



## Sonic79 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*

Nur 14 Schwefelpackete??

Laut  Xardas muss man sich in Geldern mit den Ork-Schamanen unterhalten um wichtige Informationen über den Verbleib der Göttlichen Artefakte zu erhalten.
Um sich aber mit den Schamanen unterhalten zu können muss man sein Ansehen in geldern steigern also verschiedene Quests bestreiten.
ua. muss man für den das Tor zum Eingang der Shamanen bewachenden Ork in die Nordliche Schwefelmiene um dort 20 Schwefelpackete zu besorgen.
Dort bekommt man dann erst mal den Auftrag, die Biester zu vernichten die die Miene bedrohen.(Quest)
Nachdem man die Fiecher allerdings abgeschlachtet hat gibt es keinen offizellen Qusterfolg und man erhält nur 14 der 20 geforderten Schwefelpackete!
Verdammt ärgerlich da mich der Ork am Tor ohne die 20 Pakete wahrscheinlich auch nach erfüllung seiner restlichen Aufträge nicht vorbei lässt und somit die HAUPTHANDLUNG nicht vorangetrieben werden kann!!!


----------



## passi13 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				Sonic79 am 17.10.2006 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur 14 Schwefelpackete??
> 
> Laut  Xardas muss man sich in Geldern mit den Ork-Schamanen unterhalten um wichtige Informationen über den Verbleib der Göttlichen Artefakte zu erhalten.
> Um sich aber mit den Schamanen unterhalten zu können muss man sein Ansehen in geldern steigern also verschiedene Quests bestreiten.
> ...


Das könnte aber auch so sein wie bei der Quest mit dem Schnaps wo man die zweite Flasche an nem anderen Ort bekommt.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ich weiß nicht obs ein Bug ist oder einfach so gewollt, aber ich höre kein "Plätschern" wenn es regnet. 


Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Sonic79 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*

Unwahrscheinlich, es geht ja ausdrücklich um die Nördliche Schwefelmiene, irgendwie ist die Quest halt nicht richtig abgeschlossen obwohl ich alles niedergemacht habe was sich im näheren Umkreis bewegt hat.(ging um ganz bestimmte Biester weiss momentan nicht genau wie sie heissen)

Habe den Lanch-Patch wieder deinstalliert nachdem ich damit extreme Preformence-Probleme hatte, jetzt bleibt mir nix anderes übrig als es doch mit dem Teil zu probierren!

Kennt jemand dieses Problem???


----------



## siebentoeter29 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Balancing?*



			
				wingo80 am 16.10.2006 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> -seit ein paar Stunden bleiben getöte Tiere regungslos stehen, können ausgenommen werden und werden dann nach 1 Minute wieder lebendig.



Hatte gestern das gleiche "Problem". War nördlich von Vengard unterwegs und habe ein paar Wildschweine mit meinem Bogen angegriffen.
Da alle normalen Pfeile verschossen waren, wurde automatisch zwischen Brand- und Kopfnusspfeilen gewechselt. 
Beim letzten Schuss mit einem Kopfnusspfeil sank die Lebensenergie der Sau auf 0 und blieb wie angewurzelt stehen, was ja in etwa der Beschreibung des verwendeten Pfeiltyps entspricht.
Aber warum darf ich dann die Sau ausnehmen ???
Und besser noch, anschliessend regeneriert das Wildschwein und rennt durch die Gegend, als wäre nichts passiert. Dumm auch, dass man während der Regenerationsphase des Wildschweins keine weiteren Angriffe starten kann. Dies ist erst wieder möglich, nachdem das Wildschwein aus seinem Winterschlaf erwacht ist.


----------



## rohan123 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Balancing?*

Wollt ihr mal von mir etwas über einen Gothic 3 Bug hören?
Na denn: Ist das Wasser ein Bug?

Denn es sieht nämlich aus, als hätte ne Ölpest stattgefunden. Und diese
paar Glanzeffekte, welche nur von Shader 3.0-Karten dargestellt werden können, retten das Ganze auch nicht mehr. Diese paar Glanzeffekte rechtfertigen nicht die Beschränkung auf Shader 3. Denn wenn man sich Far Cry und Half Life 2 Wässerchen ansieht, und was da mit Shader 2.0 möglich war, dann ist das echt billig.

Könnt ihr euch noch an die vielen abertausend Screenshots vor dem Release erinnren, wie da das Wasser in Gothic 3 ausgesehen hat? Ich jedenfalls schon. Da sah es klasse drauf aus.
Okay, vielleicht wäre die Performance dann noch weiter gesunken, aber... na ja.

Da muss noch was drinnen sein. Auch bessere Spiegelungen mit Saher 2.0-Karten. 

So, das wars auch schon mit der Kritik.
Ansonsten bin ich mit der Performance sehr zufrieden. War direkt überrascht, dass es auf meiner X 800 GTO fast nicht ruckelt. Trotz alles auf hoch. Tja, vielleicht sagt einem das Grafikmenue nur, dass es auf hoch ist, und in wirklichkeit nicht. Egal. Es siehr abgesehen vom Wasser wirklich toll aus,  vor allem die netten Landschaften und Schatten machen eine echt schöne Atmosphäre. 

Das Wasser alleine habe ich bereits besprochen (Bug?), aber es tut meinem Spielspass keinen Abbruch. Für die Balancefehler und Questfehler werden sie schon einen Patch bringen. Immerhin mekrt man, dass sie sich bemühen.

Und genau das sollten sie auch beim Wasser tun. Denn Wasserspiegelungen sollten auf einer S 2.0 Karte kein Problem mehr sein.

Auf Sahder 1.4 Karten hat sogar das Wasser in Gothic 2 besser ausgesehen. Da glaubt man ja wirklich, man steckt in einer Ölbrühe.

Wenn dieser Kritikpunkt noch ausgemerzt ist, dann ist Gotic 3 wirklich eine wie gegossene Welt. Alleine dasss keine Ladezeitenunterbrechungen zwischebn Innen- und Außenlandschaften auftreten, ist super. 

Von der grafischen Aufmachung muss ich sagen, gefällt mir Gothic 3 besser als Oblivion. Nur bitte liebe verehrte Programmierer - sorgt Euch um frisches Wasser.


----------



## Hells_Bells (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				Dexter am 17.10.2006 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Antlions am 16.10.2006 23:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äh ja..klasse...so schlau bin ich auch, das die scheuen Hirsche auch "scheue Hirsche " heissen  müssen . 
Wie ich ja schon schrieb, bei mir hatte das Programm einen Hirsch unterschlagen, welcher dann später wieder auftauchte, gemeuchelt, Quest gelöst.
Im worldofplayers-forum berichten auch viele, das die Hirsche zb bis zu den Orks flüchten (vor Vengard) und von dort nicht zurückkommen.
Quest quasi dann auch nicht lösbar, es sei denn man meuchelt die ganze Ork-Streitmacht....dies soll aber mit Sicherheit erst später im Game geschehen.

@dexter : Suche mal die Felswände links kurz vor der Ork-Armada ab, dort hatte sich mein Hirsch hin verpisst. Der Sack.


----------



## bumi (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Balancing?*



			
				rohan123 am 17.10.2006 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur bitte liebe verehrte Programmierer - sorgt Euch um frisches Wasser.


Ich glaub ich muss beim nächsten mal (ich bin grade in Vengard) wieder runter zum Fluss und dann mach ich mal 'nen Screenshot. Ich hab selten hübscheres (und sogar fliessendes!) Wasser gesehen... Das hat gut und gerne die Qualität von HL2... und nein, ich übertreibe nicht. Screenshot wird geliefert!


----------



## Dexter (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				Hells_Bells am 17.10.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> @dexter : Suche mal die Felswände links kurz vor der Ork-Armada ab, dort hatte sich mein Hirsch hin verpisst. Der Sack.



Welche Ork Armada? 
Die habe schon in der Hoffnung das sich da Hirsche verbergen in due ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt.


----------



## babajager (17. Oktober 2006)

Shadow_Man am 15.10.2006 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Community!
> 
> Da Gothic 3 ja leider ziemlich verbuggt auf den Markt gekommen ist, dachte ich mir, mal einen Thread zu eröffnen, in dem wir eine Sammlung aller schlimmen Bugs machen.
> Wir könnten dazu eine Liste erstellen und ich könnte sie dann weiter an den Publisher / Entwickler leiten. Ob's was bringt, kann ich natürlich nicht versprechen.
> ...



Bei mir verschwindet immer die HUD Anzeige, also Kompass, Schnellwahltasten usw, auserdem verschwinden diverse Gegenstände und Waffen, jemand nen Lösungsvorschlag, Zocken ist so jedenfalls nicht Möglich.

mfg.


----------



## Bwana (17. Oktober 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob das ein Bug oder gewollt ist,
auf jeden Fall waren die Skelette in Gotha fast alle unsichtbar.
Hab ich gelacht,als ich die ganzen Schwerter und Schilde vor mir 
rumtanzen sah.Die reinste grosse Schildparade   

Chevy Chase lässt Grüssen


----------



## Hells_Bells (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				Dexter am 17.10.2006 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hells_Bells am 17.10.2006 21:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja meinte den Orkhaufen vor Vengard, aber wenn da auch nichts ist, wird es vielleicht doch ein Bug sein. Wie ich schon schrieb, hatte auch schon mehrfach alles abgesucht und wie ich mich nach mehreren Stunden Spielzeit nochmal um die Quest kümmerte, war plötzlich ein einzelner Hirsch wieder da.
Wichtig ist die Aufgabe allerdings nicht (wenn auch ärgerlich sie nicht lösen zu können), das was der Jäger einem beibringen kann, können auch andere NPC's.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				Dexter am 16.10.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Faring Megabug:
> 
> So wie es aussieht gibt es nur soviel Quests das man grad so auf die 75% kommt, habe einen mehr oder weniger durch einen Grafikbug verbockt, damit fällt auch der Folgequest weg und komme somit nur auf 68%.


Ich habe einen Ruf von 96 in Faring - also mehr als 20 Punkte "zuviel" ein einziger verbockter Quests verhindert also den Zugang nicht, du hast vmtl nur noch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft.


----------



## Dexter (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 18.10.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 16.10.2006 10:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schreib mal bitte auf welche Quest.

Ich habe jeden in und um Faring der einen Namen hat angequatscht, bekomme aber keine Quests mehr.
In einem anderen Forum steht das man von Tom den quest bekommt einen Feuerkelch zu besorgen, der gibt aber keinen Quest.  Dann wurde geschrieben das man für den Trollquest 12 Rufpunkte bekommt, habe aber nur 4 bekommen Mitlerweile schlagen die Söldner aus langerweile schon die ab un zu einen Orc tot, jedenfalls liegen bei der Arena 2 Tote rum


----------



## Muehlenbichl (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Quest-Bug "Scheue Hirsche"*

Hey Leute, könntet ihr bitte kurz sagen ob ihr ein Plätschern hört wenn es regnet. Würde gerne wissen ob das so gewollt oder ein Bug ist, ich höre nämlich keines, obwohl ich bis auf die Musik die Lautstärke auf 100% habe.

Ist zwar nichts weltbewegendes aber es würde schon zur Atmosphäre beitragen wenn es auch plätschert wenn es regnet.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## FeierFox (18. Oktober 2006)

nur um meinen wenig scharfen senf dazuzugeben:

also ganz schlimm finde ich diesen fiesen grafik-bug, der verhindert, dass man bei aktivierter kantenglättung das post-processing deaktivieren kann. damit wird ein optimieren von performance/qualität echt nervig.

vom schlecht ausbalancierten kräfteverhältnis zwischen ork/mensch und ganz normalen waldtierchen ist schon viel geschrieben worden. dass nervt auch tierisch. da metzelt man die höhle von ortegas banditen nieder und auf dem rückweg rennt dich ein wildschwein über den haufen?!? na hallo!
da kann ich verstehen, dass sich die rebellen in reddock nicht an die schweinchen ranwagen...   

questbugs habe ich noch keine relevanten gefunden aber die performance ist im allgemeinen schon ein wenig schlechter als bei oblivion (bei mir zumindest). sehr nerven die extremen ruckler an manchen stellen. in kap dun hab ich ne diashow beim söldnerchef, wärend ich sonst locker über 30 fps habe.

leider nix konstruktives geschrieben... sorry.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Oktober 2006)

In Trelis kann man die Stadtkasse (Truhe) nicht klauen.
Gold, das auf dem Boden liegt, kann man schleichend problemlos mitgehen lassen. Sobald man aber der Truhe zu nahe kommt bzw sie öffnet (manchmal kommt man ran), wird man von allen Orks der Stadt sofort(!) attackiert - obwohl niemand mir zusieht.


----------



## fiumpf (18. Oktober 2006)

- Hirsche und Orks können durch Häuser rennen, Orks können auch in der Erde verschwinden, auf nimmer Wiedersehen

- geil, den LensFlare-Effect hab ich auch nachts   

- kein Geräusch, wenn das Schwert gezogen wird

- kein Geräusch bei Regen

- Texturen "blinken", je nach Blickwinkel erscheinen oder verschwinden sie

- kein AA möglich, was dringend geändert werden sollte

- kein scrollen mit dem Mausrad mehr in den Gesprächsoptionen/Antwortmöglichkeiten (evtl. gewollt)

- viel zu geringe Weitsicht, Gegner/Objekte ploppen einfach so aus dem Nichts heraus auf

- scheiss Streaming-Technologie sorgt für Performance-Einbußen

- Quests können gelöst werden, bevor man sie überhaupt angenommen hat (z.B. die Räuber an der Küste)


----------



## wingo80 (18. Oktober 2006)

fiumpf am 18.10.2006 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> - Quests können gelöst werden, bevor man sie überhaupt angenommen hat (z.B. die Räuber an der Küste)



Das ist absichtlich so.


----------



## FeierFox (18. Oktober 2006)

was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist...
ich finde immer nur die gleichen amulette bzw. ringe. wenn ich ein amulett finde, ist es das mit dem schutz vor eis, und der ring ist immer der ausdauer-bonus-ring...
auf die dauer etwas eintönig...
hab beides schon 4x gefunden...


----------



## Dexter (19. Oktober 2006)

Soll 5 Schinken zu den Hölzfällern bringen und die aus der Hütte nehmen. Da sind 7 und man kann nur 4 bestimmte nehmen, nimmt man einen der anderen greift der Questgeber sofort an.


----------



## HanFred (19. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 19.10.2006 07:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll 5 Schinken zu den Hölzfällern bringen und die aus der Hütte nehmen. Da sind 7 und man kann nur 4 bestimmte nehmen, nimmt man einen der anderen greift der Questgeber sofort an.


war bei mir nicht so, ich habe glaube ich sogar 6 genommen.


*wer noch probleme hat mit abstürzen beim saven*, dem kann ich dieses tool ans herz legen:
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2507867&#post2507867
es funktioniert.
damit ist nix repariert, das ist klar, aber das tool belegt soviel speicher, wie man einstellt (ich nehme jeweils 200MB), dann kann man den bei einem absturz wieder freigeben, was für ein speichern reicht (einfach auf "wiederholen" klicken). das habe ich jetzt mehrmals getestet.
danach sollte man natürlich trotzdem tool und game neu starten.
das ist nicht komfortabel, aber immerhin muss ich nicht mehr schiss haben, wenn ich speichern will.


----------



## Dexter (19. Oktober 2006)

ist ja im Grunde egal, an der Wand hängen 6, 4 oberere Reihe und 2 untere Reihe und ein Schinken liegt auf dem Fass.  Man kann aber nur die 4 in der oberen Reihe gefahrlos nehmen, bei allen anderen greift er sofort an, wenn er in der Hütte steht.


----------



## HanFred (19. Oktober 2006)

Dexter am 19.10.2006 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja im Grunde egal, an der Wand hängen 6, 4 oberere Reihe und 2 untere Reihe und ein Schinken liegt auf dem Fass.  Man kann aber nur die 4 in der oberen Reihe gefahrlos nehmen, bei allen anderen greift er sofort an, wenn er in der Hütte steht.


ich hab den auf dem fass genommen und einen aus der unteren reihe. und er hat mich nicht mal angemacht, das sich was geklaut hätte. :-o 
er hat mich ja eh nicht gesehen.
aber du scheinst nicht der einzige zu sein, der probleme hat mit aggressionen von NPCs.


----------



## Kaeksch (19. Oktober 2006)

Weiß nich ob schon gesagt wurde, daß auch die Wasserfälle keine Geräusche machen. Du müssten so richtig schön ohrenbetäubend laut sein.


----------



## Gobler (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
wenn ich Schnellspeichern Vor ein paar Figuren im Spiel mache, sind sie danach öfters einfch weck (neu laden bringt NICHTS) .  Und bei Arena Kämpfen kan ich manchmel durch die Gegner durch schlagen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (laden bringt NICHTS)   
Dadurch darf ich dann immer von neu anfangen !


----------



## Sonic79 (20. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich mich per Schrifrolle in ein  Tier und anschließend wieder zurückverwandele umgibt mich eine siluette mit ausgestreckten Armen!!

Bin ich der einzige der mit mit diesem äußerst schicken Bug gesegnet ist??


----------



## Dexter (20. Oktober 2006)

langsam wird mir das zu blöd, den Quest mit den Ahnensteinen kann ich nicht erfüllen, weil selbst nach dem 10. töten der Shamane den Stein immer noch nicht im Inventar hat.


----------



## kingston (20. Oktober 2006)

Weiss  nicht obs schon gesagt wurde. 
Bei mir hat sich während dem laden eines Spielstandes plötzlich der Auto Updater im Ladescreen rechts unten geöffnet und mich auf den Desktop geworfen.


----------



## Hells_Bells (20. Oktober 2006)

It's not a bug it's a feature ?


Als ich kürzlich nach längerer Abwesenheit nach Montera zurückkam, waren Mason und seine zwei Rebellen gerade dabei den Viehhof zu überfallen.
Ein Auftrag, welcher eigentlich vom Spieler erledigt werden sollte.
Nunja, es war bereits spät, wollte zu Bett und habe dashalb an der Stelle abgespeichert um später weiterzuspielen.
Als ich aber diesen Spielstand geladen habe, war am Viehhof Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, es fand überhaupt kein Rebellenangriff statt.
Die Rebellen tummelten sich stattdessen unten auf der Wiese am Lagerfeuer. 
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, Gothic 3 verfährt wie es ihm gerade beliebt.


----------



## meth0d (21. Oktober 2006)

wenn man lester gleich zu beginn (also unten am strand umhaut) hat er nen tempel schlüssel für varant im inventar (hä?) und man lößt zugleich ne quest un bekommt 2000xp.

wenn man gerade ne waffe zieht und dann zufällig eine schräge runterrutscht, kann es sien, dass die waffe zwar in der hand ist aber nich "funktionsfähig " ist.

zwar schon paar mal genannt aber die wölfe etc. sind zu stark und vorallem meist zuviele! 

in nordmar gibts ja rießenrudel^^


----------



## Truebschimmer (21. Oktober 2006)

darf man die Tatsache, dass man den Mainquest nicht mehr erledigen kann, sobald man 4 Orkstädte befreit hat, ohne vorher mit Xardas zu reden  als Bug bezeichnen, oder ist das von den Entwicklern gewollt?

wenn das tatsächlich kein bug ist sollte man PB mal nen Besuch abstatten...


----------



## babajager (22. Oktober 2006)

Shadow_Man am 15.10.2006 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Community!
> 
> Da Gothic 3 ja leider ziemlich verbuggt auf den Markt gekommen ist, dachte ich mir, mal einen Thread zu eröffnen, in dem wir eine Sammlung aller schlimmen Bugs machen.
> Wir könnten dazu eine Liste erstellen und ich könnte sie dann weiter an den Publisher / Entwickler leiten. Ob's was bringt, kann ich natürlich nicht versprechen.
> ...



Bei mir werden auf einmal Tausende von Daten im Bildschirm eingeblendet so wie ne Art Console, lässt sich leider nicht abstellen, ist Passiert als ich mich in einen Eber verwandelt habe.

mfg.


----------



## Natschlaus (22. Oktober 2006)

babajager am 22.10.2006 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 15.10.2006 00:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch und war so die linke obere Hälfte vom Bild(ziemlich viel). Nach einem Neustart des Spiel wars allerdings wieder weg.
MFg, waKKa


----------



## Muehlenbichl (22. Oktober 2006)

Ich bekomme seit einiger Zeit keine Pfeile mehr angeboten, nur noch Bolzen. Auch mehrmaliges hinlegen um ein paar Tage vergehen zu lassen scheint nicht zu helfen. Hoffe das regelt sich wieder, langsam gehen mir die Pfeile aus.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## chaos777 (22. Oktober 2006)

hej leute ich habe diese Ausdauerringe,leider haben die keine wirkung 
mehr,ein dummer Bug


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Oktober 2006)

Hmm.....ich glaub unsere Bugsammlung war wohl umsonst, denn im WorldofGothic Forum gibts schon Listen, in denen die ganzen Fehler aufgeführt wurden......


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2006)

Gothic 3 - Made in Heaven

So sah es aus, als ich ein wenig durch die Gegend wandertet und sich alles plötzlich in einen Himmel verwandelte. Also sowas verbuggtes wie G3 hab ich selten erlebt


----------



## pirx (26. Oktober 2006)

*Bakaresh, Silvio Quest*

Weiss nicht ob das schon gepostet wurde:
Um den Quest in Bakaresh von Silvio "Berichte vom Nord/Südlager" erfolgreich zuende lösen zu können, muss man _erst_ mit Benito (Südportal), _dann_ mit Silvio sprechen, andersrum will das partous nicht funktionieren, Benito spricht nicht mehr. Habs mit 2 Chars jetzt erlebt...


----------



## spaN (29. Oktober 2006)

*Alchemie Lehrer*

Wenn ich bei einem beliebigen Alchemielehrer Gifte herstellen oder Waffe vergiften lernen möchte bekomme ich Erfahrungspunkte und Geld abgezogen, bekomme jedoch den Skill nicht ..... ich kann quasi 10mal draufklicken und hab am ende 50 Punkte und massig Bares weniger ..... hat jemand das selbe Problem ? -.-

Und ansonsten halt die üblichen KI Fehler .... ständig bleiben irgendwelche Gegner mitten im Kampf stehen und machen nix mehr .... naja .... abgesehen vom Erkunden der schön gestalteten Spielwelt macht das Spiel nicht wirklich Spass. Zu viele Frustmomente. Man killt ne halbe Höhle ohne Probleme ... warum also zwischendurch speichern ? Und dann verliert man gegen nen einzelnen "Räuber" oder "Wolf" oder whatever weil man beim Schwerthieb über irgend eine Bodenunebenheit rutscht oder das Kampfsystem nicht damit klar kommt, dass man leicht bergab an ´nem Hang oder so steht .....


----------



## Tiger39 (30. Oktober 2006)

Wenn man sich mit jemandem unterhält und man während "Ich" oder der Gesprächspartner was sagt in das Inventar oder ähnliches geht dreht sich der Charakter immer um.Gleiches beim schwimmen, wenn da ins Inventar geht läuft der Char so als ober er über eine Wiese joggt.


----------



## D-vid (4. November 2006)

*Feuer und Wasser*

Ich glaube langsam dass nur ich diesen Bug habe weil noch niemand darüber geschrieben hat obwohl dass schon ziemlich bescheuert ist:

immer wenn ich mich vor eine Feuerstelle stelle, kann man das Feuer *durch mich hindurch* sehen. Genauso ist es mit jedem anderen Feuer, mit jedem Wasser und mit diesen komischen Kristallen, die z.B. in Reddock an den Wänden hängen

mein PC:
1 GB Ram 
Pentium 4 
Radeon X700
2.4 GH
Rest weiß ich nich

hier ein paar screens
http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gothic32006110422121671lq8.jpg
http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gothic32006110422131384rz6.jpg
http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/2945/gothic32006110422140123wg7.jpg
http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/8418/gothic32006110422150059nf9.jpg
http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/6205/gothic32006110422170654zo7.jpg

kann mal jemand sagen ob er das selbe Prob. hat?


----------



## D-vid (6. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*

... Ich hab die Auflösung und die Hz höher gestellt und der Bug war weg.


----------



## keithcaputo (6. November 2006)

Also ich glaub ja, daß sich die Typen von Piranha Bytes mal abends in der Kneipe nach einigen Bierchen dazu entschlossen haben, einen 3GigaByte großen Bug zu programmieren
...und sie habens geschafft!!!


----------



## SPEEDI007 (12. November 2006)

Hi,
ich habe so einige Fehler durch Bugs. 

-Funktioniert bei mir der Arena Kampf in Silden nicht. Die Gegner können nicht geschwächt/getötet werden. 

-In Monteira bekomme ich keine 75% hin...

Ich tu es sehr ungern, aber gibt es vielleicht einen Cheat oder sonstiges um solche Probleme zu verhindern?!

Wo finde ich die Bugliste bei Word of Gothic?

MfG


----------



## spake (13. November 2006)

Hab einen sehr merkwürdigen "Bug"

nach dem Laden eines Spielstands erschienen oben links im Bild ein paar Parameterzeilen (oder wie das heisst): z. B.

Daytime: day
Location: Varant
Situation: Exploration 

oder so ähnlich, dann auch noch u. A. die Wave - Dateien die gespielt werden

Kriegt man das irgendwie weg (evtl. mit einem Cheat oder eine Tastenkombo), ist extrem nervig, weil es nahezu die Hälfte vom Bild abdeckt und es seitdem bei jedem Speicherstand auftaucht

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

spake


----------



## bumi (13. November 2006)

Ich brauch neuerdings immer ca. 5 Versuche bis ich Gothic 3 endlich starten kann. Er sagt mir jeweils ich solle die korrekte CD einlegen, bzw. die Disc während des Ausführens des Programmes nicht aus dem Laufwerk nehmen - was ich aber gar nicht tu. Wenn ich aber erst eine andere Disc einlege und dann nochmals die Gothic-DVD, läufts manchmal mit viel glück  

Der Fehler tritt erst auf seit dem ich das Spiel gepatcht habe


----------



## Hells_Bells (14. November 2006)

keithcaputo am 06.11.2006 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaub ja, daß sich die Typen von Piranha Bytes mal abends in der Kneipe nach einigen Bierchen dazu entschlossen haben, einen 3GigaByte großen Bug zu programmieren
> ...und sie habens geschafft!!!




LOL....aber 100% agree ! 

Ansonsten hab ich ein ähnliches Problem wie Bumi, bei mir meldet das Game manchmal beim Starten "gameblabla.dll" nicht gefunden, bei erneutem Anklicken gehts dann aber, ausserdem trotz Patch auf 1.09 letztens wieder ein Quicksave versaut und mehrere Guru-Fehler....die hatte ich VOR dem Patch gar nicht.


----------



## Hells_Bells (14. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*



			
				D-vid am 04.11.2006 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube langsam dass nur ich diesen Bug habe weil noch niemand darüber geschrieben hat obwohl dass schon ziemlich bescheuert ist:
> 
> immer wenn ich mich vor eine Feuerstelle stelle, kann man das Feuer *durch mich hindurch* sehen. Genauso ist es mit jedem anderen Feuer, mit jedem Wasser und mit diesen komischen Kristallen, die z.B. in Reddock an den Wänden hängen
> 
> ...



Könnte am X700 bzw am Catalyst in Verbindung mit X700 liegen. Ein Bekannter mit X700 Notebook hat das gleiche Problem.


----------



## D-vid (15. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*



			
				Hells_Bells am 14.11.2006 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> D-vid am 04.11.2006 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, ich hab die Auflösung auf 1280X1024 gemacht und auf 75 Hz. Danach war es weg. Und wenn ich die Hz bzw. Auflösung wieder verändere ist es wieder da...


PS. was macht der 1.09er patch?


----------



## Hells_Bells (15. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*



			
				D-vid am 15.11.2006 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hells_Bells am 14.11.2006 00:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Behebt den Speicherbug....zumindest theoretisch.


----------



## D-vid (18. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*



			
				Hells_Bells am 15.11.2006 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> D-vid am 15.11.2006 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, den gabs bei mir schon von anfang an nicht


----------



## kallin (18. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*

also bei mir kommt neuerdings links an der seite so ein tabelle ,in der das lied im .wav format spielt ,das geradde abgespielt wird und die uhrzeit etc. habe aber kein screnn davon...

jpe


----------



## junglekid (20. November 2006)

Beim Schied bei der Anfangsstadt hab ich gesehen wie ein mann durch das Holzgelender hindurch lief.
Dann noch zwei Fragen:
1. Ist es normal, das man ein Ork viermal mit Schwert töten muss, bis er entgültig Tod ist.
2.Kann man während eines Spiels die Schwierigkeit ändern, sprich ein Spiel mit leicht starten, es abspeichern und beenden und vor dem laden auf z.b. mittel stellen und sind die gegner dan auch auf mittel oder noch leicht.


----------



## Denis10 (20. November 2006)

> 1. Ist es normal, das man ein Ork viermal mit Schwert töten muss, bis er entgültig Tod ist.



Wenn du jemanden angreifst, der dir gegenüber nicht feindlich ist, wird dieser nach dem Kampf nur bewusstlos.

Um Ihn dann zu töten hälst du die rechte Maustaste gedrückt und machst dann einen langen Klick links.

Bugs:
1)Als mich ein Typ in Nordmar (Name vergessen) zu dem Feuerclan begleiten wollte, lief er auf einmal auf einen Eisberg zu und verschwand dann in diesem Eisberg.

2) Als ich die Stadt Ishtar befreit hatte, blieb eine einzelne Wachen noch am Eingang stehen. Ich konnte die Wache immer noch fragen, ob ich in die Stadt darf     - danach ist das Spiel jedoch abgesturzt.


----------



## kallin (20. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*



			
				kallin am 18.11.2006 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir kommt neuerdings links an der seite so ein tabelle ,in der das lied im .wav format spielt ,das geradde abgespielt wird und die uhrzeit etc. habe aber kein screnn davon...
> 
> jpe




ich habe aber mitlerweile das selbe problem in einem anderen thread gefunden es ließ sich behenben ... heute habe ich einen hirsch so rein aus jux (mit einem normalen pfeil) umgebracht .der aber wiederrum hat angefangen zu brennen und fiel nicht um.konnte ihn aber trotzdem noch plündern  danach füllte sich seine energie wieder auf und ich habe ihn noch einmal umgebracht .er gab wieder die 50ep aber ließ sich nicht mehr plüdern. 

bei mir sind manche texturen nicht da (aber nur aus einer bestimmten perspektive)dort ist dann alles weiß.

an manchen stellen wächst das graß den berg über die kante hinweg ...

das waren alle die mir so aufgefallen sind ....

jpe


----------



## kimokima (21. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*

Ich hab eigentlich nur zwei grobe Bugs. 

1. Bewegungsunfähig
Auf der einen Seite gibt es immer wieder Stellen, in die man versehentlich "hineinfällt" oder "-rutscht" und dann hängen bleibt. Da kommt man nicht mehr raus - hab auch schon probiert mit einem Teleportstein dagegen anzukämpfen, aber da man eigentlich ständig "rutscht" kommt man nicht dazu. 

2. Die Geier
Das zweite sind die Geier in der Wüste. Sehen wie versteinert aus und bewegen sich nicht. Die halten immer dieselbe Pose und schweben von Zeit zu Zeit ein wenig umher.


----------



## aniantheking (22. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*

Hab gespeichert, spiel abgestürzt und beim starten steht da statt "schnellspeicherung" beim laden einfach >>unknown date<< und man kanns nicht laden -> ergo paar (reallife) tage spielzeit im arsch, praktisch ganz varant... ich liebe verbuggte spiele     

ps: ich spiel mit 1.09


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*



			
				aniantheking am 22.11.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gespeichert, spiel abgestürzt und beim starten steht da statt "schnellspeicherung" beim laden einfach >>unknown date<< und man kanns nicht laden -> ergo paar (reallife) tage spielzeit im arsch, praktisch ganz varant... ich liebe verbuggte spiele
> 
> ps: ich spiel mit 1.09



aber wer nutzt nur einen speicherslot?
ich will keine bugs beschönigen, die sind definitiv da, aber ein "selber schuld" drängt sich hier schon auf.


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*



			
				kimokima am 21.11.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab eigentlich nur zwei grobe Bugs.
> 
> 1. Bewegungsunfähig
> Auf der einen Seite gibt es immer wieder Stellen, in die man versehentlich "hineinfällt" oder "-rutscht" und dann hängen bleibt. Da kommt man nicht mehr raus - hab auch schon probiert mit einem Teleportstein dagegen anzukämpfen, aber da man eigentlich ständig "rutscht" kommt man nicht dazu.



also ich bin noch immer überall rausgekommen. ok, aus dem kamin des schmieds in Okara muss man sich rausbeamen, aber ansonsten... man muss halt ein wenig geduld haben und rumprobieren. mit rumhüpfen und drehen sollte es fast immer gehen (auch im rutschen kann man springen).
genauso bin ich übrigens den wildschweinen immer ausgewichen und ich hatte auch keine schwerwiegenden probleme mit denen.



> 2. Die Geier
> Das zweite sind die Geier in der Wüste. Sehen wie versteinert aus und bewegen sich nicht. Die halten immer dieselbe Pose und schweben von Zeit zu Zeit ein wenig umher.


oh ja, die sehen sehr seltsam aus. sie sind halt überhaupt nicht animiert, was recht scheisse aussieht.


----------



## namenloserheld (22. November 2006)

*VOLLSTÄNDIG GEPATCHT!!!*

Hey ich frag mich immer wieder, warum können die piranha bytes nicht mal aufhören , alle paar wochen einen neuen riesigen patch in die Welt zu setzen  

Es wär doch mal 'ne gute idee, einfach irgendwann (möglichst nicht zu "unbald")  eine Version von gothic 3 auf den markt zu bringen, die dann vollständig oder fast vollständig gepatcht ist.      Weil so wie es jetzt ist da fasst man sich dochan den kopf    

achso falls du es wissen willst mein system:   intel core 2 duo E6600
                                                                                     2GB ram
                                                                                     GeForce 7900 GS (512)


----------



## D-vid (24. November 2006)

*AW: VOLLSTÄNDIG GEPATCHT!!!*



			
				namenloserheld am 22.11.2006 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich frag mich immer wieder, warum können die piranha bytes nicht mal aufhören , alle paar wochen einen neuen riesigen patch in die Welt zu setzen


du nennst 60 MB riesig?  


oh, und der bug den ich hatte ist wieder da...


----------



## kallin (24. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*



			
				aniantheking am 22.11.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gespeichert, spiel abgestürzt und beim starten steht da statt "schnellspeicherung" beim laden einfach >>unknown date<< und man kanns nicht laden -> ergo paar (reallife) tage spielzeit im arsch, praktisch ganz varant... ich liebe verbuggte spiele
> 
> ps: ich spiel mit 1.09



das kam bei mir auch als er beim speicher abgestürtzt ist und dabei wa ich schon so schön weit und habe alles nur auf  einem safe gespeichert . dann war alles weg


----------



## D-vid (26. November 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*

oh und noch ein bug: ich geh in das haus von irgendwem und der typ sagt halt dass ich aus seinem haus verschwinden soll.
das mache ich auch aber der typ sagt immer noch dass ich verschwinden soll. und dann greift er mich auch noch an .


----------



## aniantheking (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*

OK ich weiß nich ob der bug schonmal im thread angesprochen wurde:

ich hab alle artefakte und mir fehlen noch 2 feuerkelche, dann wollte ich mal wegen den artefakten bei xardas und co vorbeischaun -> keiner hat reagiert. ein blick ins questlog sagte mir das paar hauptquests gescheitert waren (feuerkelche finden u.a.)... nach kurzer internet recherche stellte sich raus, dass dieser bug auftreten kann wenn man mal bewusstlos geschlagen wird (siehe  hier unter "Questfehler" die Nr. 17), was mir schon paarmal passiert ist... weiß da jemand abhilfe ? wenn nicht schick ich das spiel an den händler oder direkt an jowood zurück, alles muss man sich nicht gefallen lassen


----------



## Homerclon (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*



			
				aniantheking am 08.12.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> OK ich weiß nich ob der bug schonmal im thread angesprochen wurde:
> 
> ich hab alle artefakte und mir fehlen noch 2 feuerkelche, dann wollte ich mal wegen den artefakten bei xardas und co vorbeischaun -> keiner hat reagiert. ein blick ins questlog sagte mir das paar hauptquests gescheitert waren (feuerkelche finden u.a.)... nach kurzer internet recherche stellte sich raus, dass dieser bug auftreten kann wenn man mal bewusstlos geschlagen wird (siehe  hier unter "Questfehler" die Nr. 17), was mir schon paarmal passiert ist... weiß da jemand abhilfe ? wenn nicht schick ich das spiel an den händler oder direkt an jowood zurück, alles muss man sich nicht gefallen lassen


ist dir das nicht aufgefallen?
Schliesslich wird angezeigt wenn sich der Status einer Quest ändert.
Du hättest also sofort darauf reagieren können.
Natürlich ist es trotzdem ärgerlich und sollte nicht passieren.

Hast du eventuell den Marvin-Mode an?
Z.b. weil du in der ge3.ini den Eintrag "Testmode=" auf True geändert hast?
Oder weil du im Spiel die Konsole nutzen wolltest um jemanden zu finden oder einen Bug zu umgehen, dann aber "vergessen" hast ihn wieder zu deaktivieren?

Dann wärst du selbst schuld, es wird immer wieder gesagt man soll nicht im Marvin-Mode spielen, da dieser zu fehlern führt. Und das schon seid Gothic 1.
Der Marvin-Mode ist ja auch für die Entwicklung gedacht.

Falls das mit dem Marvin-Mode nicht zutrifft dann vergiss es wieder.


----------



## addi81 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*

Neben dem Flickerbug hab ich noch einen anderen kuriosen Gfx-Bug auf meinem System.
Bei jedem Spielstart ist mein Himmel weiß und alle Objekte die sich vor dem Himmel befinden (Bäume, Häuser, Personen usw.). hinterlassen so bläuliche Fading-Spuren. Dazu kommt, daß alles transparente Wasser vollständig unsichtbar ist (extrem Klipping an den Stränden  ). Die Lösung besteht immer daraus, dass ich direkt nach dem Start einmal mit Alt+Tab auf den Desktop und dann wieder ins Spiel wechseln muss, dabei ist sogar vollkommen egal ob ich das schon im Hauptmenü mache oder erst im Spiel selbst...


----------



## Homerclon (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*

du hast die Intros deaktiviert oder?
Dadurch entsteht dieser Grafikbug.
Lass ein Intro aktiviert dann musst du nicht immer nach dem Spielstart G3 minimieren und wieder maximieren.


----------



## addi81 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*



			
				Homerclon am 11.12.2006 07:35 schrieb:
			
		

> du hast die Intros deaktiviert oder?
> Dadurch entsteht dieser Grafikbug.
> Lass ein Intro aktiviert dann musst du nicht immer nach dem Spielstart G3 minimieren und wieder maximieren.


Thx, aber dann bleibe ich lieber bei der Alt+Tab Lösung anstatt ewig die blöden Videos wegzuklicken


----------



## Homerclon (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Feuer und Wasser*



			
				addi81 am 15.12.2006 07:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 11.12.2006 07:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du musst nur eines wegklicken, die restlichen kannst du entfernen.
Find ich weniger schlimm als ständig erst das Spiel zu minimieren.


----------



## Nils92 (25. Dezember 2006)

*Lade-Fehler*

 Manchmal ist beim laden eines Spielstandes die Weitsicht grau. Dann muss man einfach so oft neuladen bis Fehler weg ist. Der Fehler ist aber seit dem neuen Patch(1.12) nicht mehr aufgetaucht.


----------



## Nils92 (25. Dezember 2006)

*Absturtz beim Laden seit Patch 1.09*

Seit dem Patch 1.09 stürtzt Gothic3 beim 2.Laden eines Spielstandes ab. Der Patch 1.12 hat den Fehler zum Glück behoben.


----------



## lunatica (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: BUG??*

ich habe montera befreit und da ein riesen massaker gemacht und jetzt gehe ich weiter nach Gotha und dann kommen mir irgentwelche orks aus trelis oder so entgegen und greifen mich an, also aus ner stadt wo ich noch nie war und die mega weit weg ist was ist das für ne kacke?? das ist 100% nen bug kann ja net sein! die rennen dann über die ganze weltkarte zu mir so wie das ist wenn man ne stadt einnimmt also dann kommen die ja auch aus dem stadttor und greifen einen an aber da kommen die dann von IRGENTWO anders und attacken mich . sowas hasse ich! Gothic ist nen geiles spiel aber so ein bug vermiesst echt ALLES!!! hatte das schon jemand anderes?? also die kommen dann aus ner anderen stadt als hätte ich dort gerade jemanden getötet die sind auch alle rot und kommen dann von weit her um mich zu attacken...


----------



## Guallamalla (29. Dezember 2006)

*AW: BUG??*



			
				lunatica am 26.12.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe montera befreit und da ein riesen massaker gemacht und jetzt gehe ich weiter nach Gotha und dann kommen mir irgentwelche orks aus trelis oder so entgegen und greifen mich an, also aus ner stadt wo ich noch nie war und die mega weit weg ist was ist das für ne kacke?? das ist 100% nen bug kann ja net sein! die rennen dann über die ganze weltkarte zu mir so wie das ist wenn man ne stadt einnimmt also dann kommen die ja auch aus dem stadttor und greifen einen an aber da kommen die dann von IRGENTWO anders und attacken mich . sowas hasse ich! Gothic ist nen geiles spiel aber so ein bug vermiesst echt ALLES!!! hatte das schon jemand anderes?? also die kommen dann aus ner anderen stadt als hätte ich dort gerade jemanden getötet die sind auch alle rot und kommen dann von weit her um mich zu attacken...



Nein, die haben auch angegriffen, ohne dass ich Montera befreit habe. Das ist einfach nur eine Truppe deren Weg an Gotha vorbeiführt. Bei mir hatten sie die Wachen vor Gotha angegriffen und ich habe nur eingeggriffen. (Gotha war bereits befreit) Es gibt halt solche Orks die von Anfang an Feinde sind, wie die Kolonie vor Vengard oder an der Küste westlich von Bakaresh.

Das gleiche Problem mit Fahring habe ich übrigens auch, ich komme auch nur auf +/- 68% und habe auch die gleiche Quest mit den Fellen verbockt. Naja, ich habe es dafür fertig gebracht mich hineinzuschummeln indem ich über eine Mauer gesprungen bin. 

Und ich gebe demjengen Recht, der Friendly Fire ausgeschaltet haben will. In der Wüste ist mal eine Mumie in ein Dorf eingedrungen und hat angegriffen. Hätte ich nicht nicht eingegriffen, wären meine Questgeber draufgegangen, als ich jedoch eingegriffen habe, wollte mir das ganze Dorf nachher an die Kehle weil ich in dem Getummel wohl versehentlich ein paar Leute aus den Socken gehauen habe. Trotzdem war niemand draufgegangen. Das einzige was half war neuladen und die Mumien/Zombies vor dem Dorf erledigen, bevor sie ins Sichtfeld eines NPCs kommen konnten.


----------



## Andy19 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: BUG??*

Ich habe Gothic lange nicht mehr gespielt und wollte fragen, ob mit dem aktuellen Patch 2 Probleme besser geworden sind:
1. -schneller Tag/Nacht-Wechsel (Dualcore-CPU)
2.-Faring-Bug (?), da wurde ich sofort angegriffen, obwohl ich noch nie dort gewesen war


----------



## Homerclon (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: BUG??*



			
				Andy19 am 05.01.2007 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Gothic lange nicht mehr gespielt und wollte fragen, ob mit dem aktuellen Patch 2 Probleme besser geworden sind:
> 1. -schneller Tag/Nacht-Wechsel (Dualcore-CPU)
> 2.-Faring-Bug (?), da wurde ich sofort angegriffen, obwohl ich noch nie dort gewesen war


der 1. lässt sich auch ohne Patch lösen. Schau mal im WoG oder JoWood-Forum. Da müsste es eine Anleitung geben wie man das behebt.

zum 2. auch wenn du dich nach dem Start eines neuen Spiels direkt nach Faring begibst? Ein Verdacht ist das dies passiert wenn man sich in einem schlechten augenblick mit den Orks in Montera bzw. vor Gotha prügelt.


----------



## Andy19 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: BUG??*



			
				Homerclon am 05.01.2007 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> der 1. lässt sich auch ohne Patch lösen. Schau mal im WoG oder JoWood-Forum. Da müsste es eine Anleitung geben wie man das behebt.
> 
> zum 2. auch wenn du dich nach dem Start eines neuen Spiels direkt nach Faring begibst? Ein Verdacht ist das dies passiert wenn man sich in einem schlechten augenblick mit den Orks in Montera bzw. vor Gotha prügelt.


 zu 1.  - werde ich gleich mal versuchen
zu 2. - ??? (schlechter Verlierer, der mich in Faring bei den Orks verpetzt?)


----------



## Homerclon (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: BUG??*



			
				Andy19 am 05.01.2007 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> zu 2. - ??? (schlechter Verlierer, der mich in Faring bei den Orks verpetzt?)


nein, da soll ein Ork zu nah dran stehen und dann kommt nicht nur der eine, er bringt auch gleich seine Kumpels mit.
Traut sich alleine nicht.


----------



## RapKing (2. Juli 2007)

So.. hab da so ein kleines Problem bin zwar so gut wie fertig (zum 2ten mal und lvl 79 ) aber ich brauche die Zustimmung von den Erzschmelzern, da ich "reine Erzwaffen schmieden" lernen möchte. Da hab ich auch jede außer die von Pedar, und zwar muss man ja für den was holen jedoch wusst ich nich was da er das Gespräch einfach beendet hat als mein Char gefragt hat was er holen soll (im Questlog stand genauso viel) , hab aber in anderen Foren gelesen das es ein Schattenläuferhorn ist. Jedoch hab ich dem schon mal eins verkauft bevor ich die Quest (Zustimmung der Erzschmelzer) überhaupt hatte und durch das Verkaufen wurde die Quest (Zutaten für Pedar.. oder so ähnlich)  von dem zwar gelöst aber ne Zustimmung hab ich nich und ich kann nix anderes außer mit dem Handeln.

Und um auszuschließen das es an was anderem liegt hab ich Pedar mal kurz umgelegt und siehe da die Quest war gescheitert  , wohl gemerkt die Quest scheitert nicht wenn ich einen von den andren kill, also ziemlich eindeutig.
Haben ja schon einige gehabt das Problem, jedoch keiner ne Lösung.

Hoff mal es gibt ne Lösung möcht nämlich nich Cheaten^^

MfG


----------

